# January 2014 "Legacy" Voting



## Fin (Jan 20, 2014)

*Please read the entries before you vote.*


Vote for the top three poems you consider most deserving. If you vote for less, your votes will be discounted. If you vote for yourself, you will be disqualified. If you create additional accounts to vote for yourself, you will be disqualified and all of your accounts will be banned.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.

The poll closes on January 30th, 2014 and 6 PM EST.


*Good luck, ladies and gentlemen.*


----------

